# Just received my new HS928K1TA!



## bclead (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Everybody!

I live outside Boston, MA. This past week I purchased and received my new HS928K1TA! I have only used it once to clear a 6 foot wide path back to my shed (about 46 feet) through hard crusty snow that is about 30" deep. First I had to work through a snow bank that was about 6 feet high! This machine is a beast! It's been a while since I owned my own snowblower (been having a plow clear my driveway), so I took my time - not wanting to push the machine too hard and have it stall (previous experience with my old machine). Unbelievable! This machine handled everything I could throw at it with no problems at all. I am really impressed! I originally got this to clean up what my plow guy didn't get as well as opening up an area in my backyard for my dog. However, after only briefly using this I have already let my driveway plow guy go. I am actually looking forward to getting more snow! I feel like a kid again!!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

bclead said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I live outside Boston, MA. This past week I purchased and received my new HS928K1TA! I have only used it once to clear a 6 foot wide path back to my shed (about 46 feet) through hard crusty snow that is about 30" deep. First I had to work through a snow bank that was about 6 feet high! This machine is a beast! It's been a while since I owned my own snowblower (been having a plow clear my driveway), so I took my time - not wanting to push the machine too hard and have it stall (previous experience with my old machine). Unbelievable! This machine handled everything I could throw at it with no problems at all. I am really impressed! I originally got this to clean up what my plow guy didn't get as well as opening up an area in my backyard for my dog. However, after only briefly using this I have already let my driveway plow guy go. I am actually looking forward to getting more snow! I feel like a kid again!!


Post a picture of your Honda blowing snow. You could win a picture contest. We do not have any snow since the east coast has been getting all the storms this winter.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

bclead said:


> I am actually looking forward to getting more snow! I feel like a kid again!!


 There's nothing like a 40ft rooster tail from a Honda HS928. So much fun! Enjoy the new machine!


----------



## bclead (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks! I'll try to get some pictures this weekend. I certainly have PLENTY of snow to move!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats bclead


----------

